# Dare I ask?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to Spain in May.. Inshallah and I am trying to sort out my flight plus pay or at least book for excess luggage. I would even like to send it cargo or unaccompanied but can I get a straight answer from anyone? My houseboy has telephoned and received not one but two different answers from two different people but using the same number. I have telephoned and been told "yes we do look on line".. I have looked on line but it's a minefield. 
So here is a long shot... Do any of you work for Egyptair and can answer my questions?

Thank you for the Beligium airline contact... emailed them and they want me to phone Beligium so that is out of the question.

Or is anyone going to Spain just with handluggage about that time?


Thank you 

Maidenx


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am off to Spain in May.. Inshallah and I am trying to sort out my flight plus pay or at least book for excess luggage. I would even like to send it cargo or unaccompanied but can I get a straight answer from anyone? My houseboy has telephoned and received not one but two different answers from two different people but using the same number. I have telephoned and been told "yes we do look on line".. I have looked on line but it's a minefield.
> So here is a long shot... Do any of you work for Egyptair and can answer my questions?
> 
> Thank you for the Beligium airline contact... emailed them and they want me to phone Beligium so that is out of the question.
> ...


It depends on how much excess luggage you have I suppose but I had always heard that Egyptair was notoriously lenient if you had excess luggage. Especially in Cairo where you just have to smile very sweetly at the check-in desk


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I have heard that too, but don't know if I am going to take the risk.. I will be well over as I have bought material and liners to make new curtains plus all the usual clothes that I buy for my grandchildren. Just today I received an email from KLM and Air France who are now letting me have the 3 piece concept.. which is great when I fly to the UK.... 

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I have heard that too, but don't know if I am going to take the risk.. I will be well over as I have bought material and liners to make new curtains plus all the usual clothes that I buy for my grandchildren. Just today I received an email from KLM and Air France who are now letting me have the 3 piece concept.. which is great when I fly to the UK....
> 
> Maiden


Last time I flew KLM to Cairo they were offering 20-30% discount on excess luggage if you checked in online which is great. 

I have Egyptian friends who have studied in the UK and they have flown back with Egyptair just because they can get away with excess luggage.

Let us know what you find out anyway


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Last time I flew KLM to Cairo they were offering 20-30% discount on excess luggage if you checked in online which is great.
> 
> I have Egyptian friends who have studied in the UK and they have flown back with Egyptair just because they can get away with excess luggage.
> 
> Let us know what you find out anyway




I came back the last time with KLM and their site wasn't working when I tried to book excess luggage but I went to the desk at Glasgow and told the nice chap that I had tried and couldn't do it he told me no worries and he would tell them to give me the discount when I checked in, bless him when I checked in he let me have it all free, although I had to divide the luggage up as one case weighed in at 38kgs.. everyone laughed when I opened up my case and took out 20 cans of red salmon.. well I like it


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I came back the last time with KLM and their site wasn't working when I tried to book excess luggage but I went to the desk at Glasgow and told the nice chap that I had tried and couldn't do it he told me no worries and he would tell them to give me the discount when I checked in, bless him when I checked in he let me have it all free, although I had to divide the luggage up as one case weighed in at 38kgs.. everyone laughed when I opened up my case and took out 20 cans of red salmon.. well I like it


LOL

I've never paid excess on any airline carrier when travelling from Egypt. The first time I came on hols I went home at 32kg, the guy checking the bags in even had to lean over the desk to put it on the conveyor coz it was too heavy for me to lift  But plenty of flirting and he didn't even notice the weight


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> LOL
> 
> I've never paid excess on any airline carrier when travelling from Egypt. The first time I came on hols I went home at 32kg, the guy checking the bags in even had to lean over the desk to put it on the conveyor coz it was too heavy for me to lift  But plenty of flirting and he didn't even notice the weight




Going from Egypt is different lol


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

From my tiny experience

If you are leaving Egypt using Egypt airlines, they are not that strict with excess weight. IF your bag is 30 KG, it is not a problem. 

I used KLM and they allowed me to take 2 bags 20KG each + my small handbag (contaning laptop and some stuff)


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know if this link would be useful for you

tinyurl"dot"com/yyawoc7

you can add "." instead of "dot"(I can not post links as I am a new member)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

KLM has now changed it baggage policy and allows only 1 bag at 22kg to travel from Cairo to Europe you can pre book another bag at $50. I see KLM loosing alot of business with this policy.
Air France following the same baggage allowance.
Nothing else for it.. will have to fly my own plane


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

hey Maiden a little bit of topic question
Which city r u visiting in Spain?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cairo said:


> hey Maiden a little bit of topic question
> Which city r u visiting in Spain?


Hi Cairo

I am going to Alicante will have to have a connecting flight or catch the train.....I hate travelling to any destination.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am going to try and call into Egypt Air today, no point phoning as they all contradict each other and this way I can get it in writing on EA notepaper.


Maiden


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Wish u a lovely trip Maiden
i will be actually in Barca end of May


----------

